# Televisor Ken Brown, franjas en la pantalla



## janston (Sep 22, 2013)

Hola. El tv en cuestión es un Ken Brown modelo KB229SLIMB de 29". Hace unos días empezó con franjas transparentes y negras horizontales en la parte superior de la pantalla. Con el tiempo, las franjas fueron creciendo hasta abarcar  media pantalla y dejar una parte totalmente negra a su paso. Al encender el tv, se ven tres rayas: una roja, una verde y otra azul. Luego aparece la imagen y las franjas que dije antes. Lo revisé y encontré un capacitor hinchado que va a uno de los integrados(el vertical supongo). Lo cambié por otro igual y éste estalló. Revisé diodos y resistencias vinculados y están bien. Será problema del flyback?


Saludos


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Sep 22, 2013)

Amigo, el condensador que reemplazaste, seguramente es polarizado, has tenido en cuenta ese detalle?.
El fly-back, puedes descartarlo por el momento, es un problema tipico de salida vertical. Revisa toda la etapa.


----------



## juan rivero (Sep 23, 2013)

Hola amigo, tenes que cambiar el integrado vertical y de buena calidad, cambiar todos los electroliticos, en especial las tension negativa y positivo, verificar resistencias y diodos, es una falla tipica de estos televisores, suerte y comenta, saludos


----------



## el-rey-julien (Sep 23, 2013)

verificar el filtrado de la etapa y ten en cuenta el consejo de Gudino Roberto duberlin.


----------



## janston (Sep 23, 2013)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> verificar el filtrado de la etapa y ten en cuenta el consejo de Gudino Roberto duberlin.



Sí, lo tuve en cuenta, e incluso puse un segundo capacitor nuevo, y revisé la simbología nuevamente, por si me había equivocado antes, pero pasó exactamente lo mismo. 

Seguiré revisando


----------



## el-rey-julien (Sep 23, 2013)

ahora que lo mencionas, busca la hoja de datos del ic vertical y guiate por el esquema,no es la primera ves que pasa esto, que ponen mal la serigrafia ,
recuerdo un crom que tenia en la fuente los  tr con la serigrafia puestos al revés ,me volvió loco ,desde esa ves no confio mas en la serigrafia de la placa


----------



## janston (Sep 23, 2013)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> ahora que lo mencionas, busca la hoja de datos del ic vertical y guiate por el esquema,no es la primera ves que pasa esto, que ponen mal la serigrafia ,
> recuerdo un crom que tenia en la fuente los  tr con la serigrafia puestos al revés ,me volvió loco ,desde esa ves no confio mas en la serigrafia de la placa



Mhmm, buen consejo entonces. Ah, y ahora que lo decís, me pasó con una radio Tonomac a mi también, había un transistor mal marcado.

Ahora termino mi desayuno-casi-almuerzo y arranco a revisarlo de nuevo.


----------



## janston (Sep 24, 2013)

Buenas gente, ya fue reparado el aparatejo. Se le cambiaron todos los filtros vinculados al vertical, el vertical, otros en la fuente y un reparador amigo le hizo un retoque final, según él reprogramó unas cosas en el modo de servicio del aparato. Eso no lo vi, así que no les puedo contar cómo fue

en fin, solucionado. Vamos a ver cuánto vive ahora.


----------

